# what do i put in the tank?



## chrisboy101 (Aug 11, 2007)

twigs ,foliage etc


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Aug 17, 2007)

> twigs ,foliage etc


Not sure we get the meaning of your inquiry....specify please so we may help


----------



## Morpheus uk (Aug 17, 2007)

Queshtons in the title, always give your mantis some were to climb around and moult, a twig or two is good for that, the more they branch off into smaller twigs the better, and then chuck in either a twig with dead leaves on in or a fake plant, or u could even plant a small indoor plant in there with them


----------

